# Επιπρόσθετα > Hardware Η/Υ >  >  Ανεμιστηράκια

## Ste7ios

Ψάχνω να βρω τα συνημμένα ανεμιστηράκια. Πέρα απο το ακριβές part number (KSB06105HB-A & KSB0705HA) πρέπει να προσέξω και τίποτα άλλο;

Είναι για ένα ZOTAC ZBOX MAGNUS EN970.
Ρωτάω γιατί δεν είναι πάντα ξεκάθαρο ποιο είναι το part στα διάφορα sites...


Παρακαλώ τα φώτα σας...

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Αυτα τα ανεμιστηράκια ειναι συνήθως σχετικα custom parts παρα το οτι το μοτερ απο μεσα μπορει να ειναι κοινο, το εξωτερικο περιβλημα που οριζει τη ροη αερα να ειναι φτιαγμενο για το εκαστοτε σασι της συσκευης που προοριζεται κατα παραγγελια. Οποτε μπορει να την παθεις ακομα και βρεις κατι που μοιαζει ιδιο και με ιδιο κωδικο να εχει μικροδιαφορες. Ετσι την ειχα παθει εγω για το ανεμιστηρακι ενος acer που τελικα εμοιαζε ιδιο αλλα επρεπε να πεσει ντρεμελ και πατεντα για να μπει. Εν πασει περιπτώσει δες εδω μια αναζήτηση στο aliexpress αλλα θέλει πολύ ψαξιμο για να επιβεβαιώσεις ότι ταιριάζει. 
https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale...ext=ksb06105hb

Να σου επισημάνω οτι θα πρεπει ακομα αν το βρεις και ειναι ιδιο με ιδιες διαστασεις να παρατηρήσεις και τη φορά των πλαστικων της φτερωτης να ειναι ιδια γιατι μπορει να μοιαζει αλλα να εχει αναποδη αερα γιατι προοριζόταν για διαφορετικη υλοποίηση. Αυτο φυσικα στο δηλώνει και το βελακι αλλα μπορει να μη φαίνεται καθαρα ή και καθολου στις φωτογραφίες των κινέζικων ειδικά κλώνων.

----------

mikemtb (13-03-19)

----------


## nick1974

Στο skroutz εχω δει διαφορα parts για barebones μεταξυ αυτων και ανεμιστηρια σαν αυτα, αλλα δε θυμαμαι κατηγορια, νομιζω στα  "διαφορα ψυξης" η στις ψυκτρες.
Δεν ειναι κατι ιδιεταιρο που δε μπορει να αντικατασταθει με κατι καλυτερο, αρκει αυτο που θα βρεις να ειναι οντως καλυτερο  (εννωειται pwm), απλα το μονο που πρεπει να σε απασχολησει ειναι να χωραει στο κουτι. (Και στα barebones οπως και στα λαπτοπ υπαρχει μια σχετικη στανταροποιηση αλλα πολυ χαλαροτερη απο τα parts για κανονικα pc)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T585 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ste7ios

Από οτι βλέπω το part number πρέπει να αφορά και το περίβλημα, όχι μόνο το μοτέρ, βλέποντας φωτό του part απο τον κατασκευαστή του.

Το συγκεκριμένο είναι mini PC και όλα είναι τσίμα τσίμα μέσα όπως και σε ένα laptop... Δεν έχεις περιθώριο για να παίξεις.

----------

